# My Wife and I Took a Double



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

On Black Friday My Wife and I took a double, I took a doe before I got to my stand and my Wife took a 9 point just before Dark!! Now Looking for Big Boy! Tried to download pics but no luck!!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats, on the filling the freezer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the shoot, be eating good this winter!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How to upload photos to your posts!

Try this.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cant download Due to the picture is too big, I can't resize it for some reason.. so I tried.. Sorry!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we should have a link to crappycameras.com maybe Cat could get us a discount!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha Don....Cat may have an extra laying around ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*RRH congrads to you and your wife on the Great hunt----Way to go Buddy __SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

When you plug your camera into the computer to down load and before you put it into a file you should be able to resize it then but I don't know what kind of system you have and or what is listed when you hit the tools icon, the wife is the computer whiz so if you still need help you can pm me and Maybe I can help you out.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think we should have a link to crappycameras.com maybe Cat could get us a discount!!


that isn'y right at all.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Grats to both of you! Would love to see the pics. Upped the limit to almost 10 megabyte last week sometime. Shouldn't be a problem as long as you make them a little smaller than when they come out of the camera.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like you guys are hav'in a good hunt---do you know where Big Boy is hang'in out?.

Thats O.K. wvcoyote---those guys are always pick'in on me and my camera.


----------

